# Avatar 2(2014) & 3(2015) Back to Pandora we go.



## Taleran (Oct 27, 2010)

> Variety reports that Cameron and Fox are looking at December 2014 and December 2015 as release dates for the tentatively titled Avatar 2 and Avatar 3, which will film back-to-back as many had previously speculated. The shooting schedule mirrors recent efforts from other successful franchise pictures including the two-part Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows and the upcoming The Hobbit films from Peter Jackson.
> 
> ?I?m looking forward to returning to Pandora, a world where our imaginations can run wild,? Cameron said in a statement. ?In the second and third films, which will be self-contained stories that also fulfill a greater story arc, we will not back off the throttle of Avatar?s visual and emotional horsepower, and will continue to explore its themes and characters, which touched the hearts of audiences in all cultures around the world.?
> 
> ?It is a rare and remarkable opportunity when a filmmaker gets to build a fantasy world, and watch it grow, with the resources and partnership of a global media company,? he added. ?With two new films on the drawing boards, my company and I are embarking on an epic journey with our partners at 20th Century Fox.?


----------



## Bart (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey Taleran 

Woah, 2 and 3? That's a surprise, as I hadn't known that a 3rd one was planned, especially the gap between both films.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2010)

PMC returns and nukes the whole planet from orbit


----------



## Blue (Oct 27, 2010)

Gojira said:


> PMC returns and nukes the whole planet from orbit



That's what you'd think would happen. Historically speaking, fucking over the white man in a battle is does not lead to happy endings.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 27, 2010)

Cameron should just finish those damn Alita films first.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 27, 2010)

Finding it hard to care to be honest, here's hoping 3D has improved by then.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't care about Avatar, so I second what Parallax said.

Though I'm rather sceptical about that project.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 27, 2010)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> That's what you'd think would happen. Historically speaking, fucking over the white man in a battle is does not lead to happy endings.



Yeah.  

Oh hi Little Big Horn, here's WOUNDED KNEE


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh pleasse, spare me this cash cow. The first one was just okay, I really could care less about any more.

Getting ready for another wave of depressed people ready to comitt suicide because "the real world isn't as pretty as Pandora BAWWWWwwwWWWwwwWWW!"


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 27, 2010)

bleh

they better not be 2hr 30min +


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 27, 2010)

The first wasn't great. I know they're getting sequels because it's a cash cow, but I have a feeling these films are going to be either repetitive or extremely cliche.


----------



## Thomaatj (Oct 27, 2010)

I agree with the fact that they could realy suck. But I don't mind him making more of them. Eventhough the story/script wasn't a masterpiece, I think they're still movies that are fun to see sometimes. Even if it is just for the visual aspect of it.


----------



## Wan (Oct 27, 2010)

Can Cameron get an even vaguely original plot this time around?


----------



## Legend (Oct 27, 2010)

I wouldnt mind seeing more


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 27, 2010)

In 2014 "You Will Believe Again" AVATAR II
In 2015 "You Will Forget Again" AVATAR III


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 27, 2010)

4 years?

Oh boy.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 27, 2010)

holy crap, is he really serious?

can't wait


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 27, 2010)

LOL Star Wars 3-D will be out by then, who cares about Avatar. I imagine many films will pull off 3-D of that quality by the time those actually get released.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 27, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> The first wasn't great. I know they're getting sequels because it's a cash cow, but I have a feeling these films are going to be either repetitive or extremely cliche.



The first film's plot was pretty cliche.


----------



## Corran (Oct 28, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Cameron should just finish those damn Alita films first.



Came here to post this. I'm crushed we will never get Alita at this rate


----------



## Butcher (Oct 28, 2010)

The first was horrible. 

You know what they say about series, so God knows how bad these are going to be.


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 28, 2010)

make it more about plot next time please Mr. Cameron


----------



## Vanity (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm not surprised that more would be made after the success they had.

Hopefully they will be just as good.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 4, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> Can Cameron get an even vaguely original plot this time around?


Cameron use to be my favorite director.  Now his latest movies are the worst I've ever seen.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 4, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> bleh
> 
> they better not be 2hr 30min +



I would watch 2hr and 30 minutes of pandora being nuked from orbit. If that is not what happens I'll just watch it online.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 4, 2010)

When I first opened the thread I thought ''Argh shit'' ( thinking it was Avatar the last air bender).

Now I don't know, I will go and see the second movie but I'm not exactly hyped to see it, there was a sense of closure in the first movie. If it ended there I wouldn't exactly think ''What happens now''. 

Also maybe it's just me but I hate sequels being released in quick succession.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Nov 4, 2010)

I wish I had a cryo chamber for movies like this.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 5, 2010)

So it's cool to dislike Avatar now? Hm.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 5, 2010)

Don't give a shit about Avatar, but I am wating for the BAA film.


----------



## TSC (Nov 5, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Cameron should just finish those damn Alita films first.



This. He been constantly bringing it up all time even mentioning that he would use the technology he used for Avatar for Alita movie.

Now he wants to make more blue aliens....^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



As for these sequels, expect the second one to be this:


----------



## Nightblade (Nov 5, 2010)

^dude is a full fledged Navi and gave up his being human, so no. bitch ain't going back.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 5, 2010)

more of that crap I can't take... two loads


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm loving the Avatar hate in this thread! Reps to everyone! I thought I was alone in thinking Avatar was crap.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 5, 2010)

I wonder how much will the trilogy make when it's finally over. Lot of money.


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 7, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> The first film's plot was pretty cliche.



Which is exactly my point.


----------



## Netorie (Nov 7, 2010)

I managed to sit through the first one with an open mind...and now that I'm reading this, I'm thinking fuck no. There is no way I can watch more of that crap. And being part native american, I hated the parallels in the movie. It was...well, annoying honestly.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 7, 2010)

Don't worry, everyone will be back on the "_Avatar_ loving bandwagon" when the sequel comes out. Personally, though it wasn't as great as it was hyped to be, I enjoyed _Avatar_ as your average movie, but it's not worth the $2 billion it grossed.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 7, 2010)

The movie didn't hold people up at knife point. As a product it deserved to get $2 billion, it is a fine example of good marketing.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 10, 2012)

There's some news about the 'AVATAR' sequels, which I really don't care about. But the quote that intrigued me the most, was the fact that 'Battle Angel' is apparently coming in about four or five years.

That movie is never going to get made.


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2012)

Avatar 4...


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2012)

Prequels!!


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2012)

Cameron or rather Fox is trying its hardest to milk everything out of the franchise.  I suspect that by the third or fourth movie people will have lost interest in the franchise for the most part unless Cameron can pull off a miracle and make it a vastly better franchise.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 10, 2012)

Worthington and his blue queer friends lol


----------



## TSC (Sep 10, 2012)

heylove said:


> Cameron or rather Fox is trying its hardest to milk everything out of the franchise.  I suspect that by the third or fourth movie people will have lost interest in the franchise for the most part unless Cameron can pull off a miracle and make it a vastly better franchise.



You know it's milking a franchise when they even plans on making an Avatarland section in fucking Disney's Animal Kingdom (Cameron even went there to see where it should be located).


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 10, 2012)

Haters gonna hate. Cliche or not, this movie was a thrill and joy to watch.

I would had been happy with just a 2nd one. Really looking forward to see what he will do, considering that Jim Cam is the master of movie sequels.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 10, 2012)

I think that if he uses the "aliens"way and not the "titanic" way, the sequels might end up good.
I mean dude cant go with the pocahontas-love story again .. he has to try sth different to expand the universe


----------



## Federer (Sep 10, 2012)

The first one sucked, visually it's pretty good, but the story..........:yawn


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 10, 2012)

The most overrated movie of all time.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 10, 2012)

Federer said:


> The first one sucked, visually it's pretty good, but the story..........:yawn



Aye. If you ask me it looked "good", as in pretty, but very lifeless and boring.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 10, 2012)

I told you guys before, that Cameron is a hack.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Cameron is one of the greatest directors alive. He can take a retarded script full of shit and fool you into believing that he made a wonderful movie.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 10, 2012)

`Fool me? Speak for yourself.

Cameron is hack and a douche.H`e hangs out with and promotes Michael Bay. Great director though.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Sep 10, 2012)

Worthington is bland and has just about the most limited range of any actor currently.

How he ever got the lead in a Cameron film, I'll never know.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2012)

No mention of Battle Angel?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sucked some producers' cock I guess... or Cameron wanted to take the glory himself.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2012)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Worthington is bland and has just about the most limited range of any actor currently.
> 
> How he ever got the lead in a Cameron film, I'll never know.


Well one thing we definitely know.  It wasn't his performance in Terminator Salvation that got him the part!  LMMFAO!


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 10, 2012)

> Well one thing we definitely know. It wasn't his performance in Terminator Salvation that got him the part! LMMFAO!



I actually thought he did good in that movie. He was far more entertaining than Christian Bale. 

Worthington is actually a decent actor, but I suspect that his American accent limits his range somewhat (his best performance that I've seen? "Rogue", and he's not even the main character) and he has the tendency to play boring characters.

All the same, while I liked the first "Avatar", I'm indifferent to the thought of sequels.


----------



## PureWIN (Sep 11, 2012)

The only thing Avatar had going for it was the fact it re-introduced 3D movies to the mainstream audience and made it popular again.

Fuck you Cameron, for that. I absolutely hate how every single movie released these days is in shitty 3D.


----------



## dream (Sep 11, 2012)

> The only thing Avatar had going for it was the fact it re-introduced 3D movies to the mainstream audience and made it popular again.



It also had pretty awesome cgi.


----------

